# iPhone retrouvé mais bloqué suite à un vol



## Guigz409 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Ma fille s’est fait volé un iPhone reconditionné acheté sur Cdiscount.
La gendarmerie la retrouvé et me l’a restitué.
Le problème c’est que le voleur a enregistré cet iPhone sur son iCloud.
Apple me demande une preuve de propriété alors que j’ai envoyé la facture d’achat et le dépôt de plainte.
Si quelqu’un a une solution, je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2022)

Malheureusement, seule Apple peut te venir en aide et ils sont rarement coopérants dans le cas de seconde main. 

Essais de les intimider en passant par une association de consommateurs, je ne vois que ça.


----------



## ericse (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'expliquerais le problème à la gendarmerie, ils ont peut-être le voleur sous la main...


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2022)

Le problème ici vient surtout que le possesseur n'a pas été très prudent  : 


En ne verrouillant pas son téléphone par code ou reconnaissance du visage.
En ne créant pas de compte iCloud ce qui aurait permis de le localiser et empêchant le voleur d'y mettre le sien.


----------

